# Guess the IQ of the person above you.



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

115 - Siri
120 - meaningless
110 - Scoobyscoob (be humble about it)


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

Scoobyscoob said:


> My wife who is an INTJ has an IQ of ~145 which is why I said so.  Thanks, I can live with >123. (My IQ is estimated to be over 200 though...)
> 
> So for you... 135. 135 for narcissistic too!
> 
> For Siri... 130. Siri is smart but also dumb when you ask her non standard questions. XD But! she also gives very clever answers to weird questions!


Hm! Your wife sounds very intelligent, but then again, every INTJ is different. Some of the INTJs I've encountered on this forum are fucking nuts lol. 

If I actually had an IQ of 145, or >120 to say the very least, people would actually acknowledge it and know clearly that I'm gifted. But in a realistic standard, I think I'm pretty average, 110 would be a realistic score for me.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> If I actually had an IQ of 145, or >120 to say the very least, people would actually acknowledge it and know clearly that I'm gifted. But in a realistic standard, I think I'm pretty average, 110 would be a realistic score for me.


Depends what intelligence we are speaking of,
I'm just scoring based on:
Linguistics & Logical intelligence.

Perhaps your talent/gifts lay else where.
120.


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> Depends what intelligence we are speaking of,
> I'm just scoring based on:
> Linguistics & Logical intelligence.
> 
> ...


Well lots of people say that I'm prodigal in music and art, and my friends regard me as the nerd or genius of the group,but I'm very skeptical of those kinds of compliments. Don't trust anyone's words lol.

I'd say 137


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

meaningless said:


> Hm! Your wife sounds very intelligent, but then again, every INTJ is different. Some of the INTJs I've encountered on this forum are fucking nuts lol.
> 
> If I actually had an IQ of 145, or >120 to say the very least, people would actually acknowledge it and know clearly that I'm gifted. But in a realistic standard, I think I'm pretty average, 110 would be a realistic score for me.


I'm not trying to say a higher IQ is better, because some don't really use their intelligence for any benefit to society or even for themselves. I guess I'm lucky to have fallen in love with a brilliant example of an INTJ. Our daughter is also wonderfully brilliant and ambitious to boot. We don't even talk about silly things like our IQ because we both just enjoy each others' wonderful company, companionship and conversation. ^_^


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

meaningless said:


> Well lots of people say that I'm prodigal in music and art, and my friends regard me as the nerd or genius of the group,but I'm very skeptical of those kinds of compliments. Don't trust anyone's words lol.
> 
> I'd say 137


Logic, Spatial (and Intrapersonal) intelligence is where my talent is, everything else lacks because of such.
I.e. spend more time fine tuning these aspects I forget about the rest.

Based on musical & Spatial intelligence I would say you might be:
135-140 - meaningless

115-125 on those aspects - Scoobyscoob


----------



## Siri (Aug 1, 2015)

120.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

120 is correct.

120 so we can be equal.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

don't see any reason to argue with 120.


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

Sporadic Aura said:


> don't see any reason to argue with 120.


hm, 125-135 estimation, not sure. Haven't read a lot of posts from you so I can't conclude an accurate guess lol.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

@meaningless, I'll go with 115 for you. 


* *




No idea, but have tested between 128 and 132.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow, I'm surprised this thread is going well...
I've taken one IQ test, and I highly doubt the validity of it.
Regardless I'll use my voodoo magic to guess from the text above that gives me no intuition to get a valid conclusion
Your Iq is between 128 and 132. :tongue:


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

meaningless said:


> hm, 125-135 estimation, not sure. Haven't read a lot of posts from you so I can't conclude an accurate guess lol.


You're clearly very intelligent, also seemingly wise for your age (which is more important). I think your downplaying your abilities a bit here. I'd say 140's (for real).


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Marshy14 said:


> Wow, I'm surprised this thread is going well...
> I've taken one IQ test, and I highly doubt the validity of it.
> Regardless I'll use my voodoo magic to guess from the text above that gives me no intuition to get a valid conclusion
> Your Iq is between 128 and 132. :tongue:


I've never seen any of your posts before, but INTP's are smart and stuff, right? Yeah. 130 cause of stereotypes.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I've never seen any of your posts before, but INTP's are smart and stuff, right? Yeah. 130 cause of stereotypes.


I got a 52.
Maybe if I look up the answer key I can do better and improve my IQ.
Eh, its really just a guess.
but ENTPs are smart right?
129


----------



## Mindtraveler (Apr 21, 2013)

Hmmm... My guess is 130.

mine: 

* *




I don't know.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

125+


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

115.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

155+


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

90+


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

135+

I think mine is around 110s range give or take


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

0+

Mine is 120 from 3-4 years ago.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

120+


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

110+


----------



## Mindtraveler (Apr 21, 2013)

120-135

Mine:


* *




BOOOOOOM!


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

90-130.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

100-110, probably 106.


----------



## Siri (Aug 1, 2015)

105 - 110


----------



## Mindtraveler (Apr 21, 2013)

120-125

me: ???


----------



## Siri (Aug 1, 2015)

123


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Is there any point to this if we don't at least each type something about a certain subject to give the slightest indication of our intelligence levels?

By the way here's dickbutt -


----------



## Mindtraveler (Apr 21, 2013)

@*B3LIAL *


----------



## Mindtraveler (Apr 21, 2013)

To stay on topic: IQ around 130-140?


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Let's see - I don't know all too much about you, but considering your name, your birthplace (which is likely the same country as your location, given your name, and general probability), your MBTI type and your Alignment...

You probably smoke weed and have an IQ around 120-135.


----------



## Siri (Aug 1, 2015)

B3LIAL said:


> Is there any point to this if we don't at least each type something about a certain subject to give the slightest indication of our intelligence levels?
> 
> By the way here's dickbutt -


Dick inside a dickbutt !!

DICKCEPTION!!!


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Mindtraveler said:


> To stay on topic: IQ around 130-140?


I'm flattered, but I'd probably say around 120-125.

To Emologic... probably 125-130.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Top 20%.


----------



## Siri (Aug 1, 2015)

120


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

120+

Good to know this thread is going surprisingly well.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

2000


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

D:


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't understand the _D:_ - 108 is a high average!


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Memeophilic said:


> Damn, sure you aren't a Te user?




INTPs have great Te you know.




> D: And hey, at least he's likable! inb4 you claim that he's delusional, with my claim of him being likable as your piece of evidence



No, he's likable because he's a relatable idiot.
Everyone has a little bit of Patrick inside of them.
(and no, not that.)

IQ = Who cares?


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Memeophilic said:


> I don't understand the _D:_ - 108 is a high average!


I'm not average lol

115 for you.


----------



## Mindtraveler (Apr 21, 2013)

Rose for a Heart said:


> I'm not average lol
> 
> 115 for you.


Ok, 92 then... hehehe :laughing:


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

narcissistic said:


> INTPs have great Te you know.


Hmm, nevermind. 

*shitty Fe 
Looks better. :wink:



narcissistic said:


> No, he's likable because he's a relatable idiot.
> Everyone has a little bit of Patrick inside of them.
> (and no, not that.)


Haha, a "little bit"... 












narcissistic said:


> IQ = Who cares?


Everyone participating in this thread.

Which would include you, I suppose.

:wink:


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

@*Rose for a Heart* Eh, not like I care about confirming how accurate I am.

I'm not a Ni-user. :c

@*Mindtraveler* 110.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

105


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> Hmm, nevermind.
> 
> *shitty Fe
> Looks better.


Poor Fe = Te ?
That's new news.



> Haha, a "little bit"...


Sorry, you have a lot of Patrick inside of you

* *



















> Everyone participating in this thread.
> 
> Which would include you, I suppose.


Nah, I came here to troll.

MQ (meme quotient)
80 - Rose for a Heart
110 - Mindtraveler
145 - Memeophilic


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

narcissistic said:


> MQ (meme quotient)
> 80 - Rose for a Heart
> 110 - Mindtraveler
> 145 - Memeophilic


what about me?


----------



## Mindtraveler (Apr 21, 2013)

*@narcissistic *TQ (Troll Quotient) = 170 @The red spirit = 125-135


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> what about me?


105.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Prob just above the average


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

I assume that most people on online forums are in the high average range unless I have interacted with them. 110-115


----------



## Siri (Aug 1, 2015)

69


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

IQ: - Siri
Siri level. 

IQ: - soop
hue level.


----------



## Mindtraveler (Apr 21, 2013)

Pick your IQ number:


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

15 is my lucky number!
Yay!

IQ of Pi.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

116.


----------



## Mindtraveler (Apr 21, 2013)

narcissistic said:


> 15 is my lucky number!
> Yay!
> 
> IQ of Pi.


虎 ---> 







(The world spins in 3.14159...) whoohoo! Everything is connected!

I conclude your IQ is 100. Just joking! :exterminate:


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

A little bit above average


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

hm, 105-115


----------



## Mindtraveler (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Sarcdan (Sep 11, 2016)

@Memeophilic Patrick is actually just a bully if you think about it, not very likable to me.

128


----------



## Siri (Aug 1, 2015)

115 atleast.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

Some number between 100 and 160


----------



## Sarcdan (Sep 11, 2016)

64


----------



## Siri (Aug 1, 2015)

3 digits for sure.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

115+ :smile:


----------



## TrinityJ (Sep 12, 2016)

120?


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

INTP = Must be at least 125. Also, it's higher than 120, me thinks. I might be an ENTJ though. :smile:


----------



## TrinityJ (Sep 12, 2016)

My thought process: you don't look below average, actually above (rough guess) = 100+. Could be 110. Not mensa so 140-. Could be 130. Average out: gives 120  Presision: 10 to 20.

And depending on the amount of chocolate I eat, ha ha, I get anywhere up from 130 or maybe 120 (can't remember), so your guess was good too.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

115-125
@Scoobyscoob weren't you an ESFP a while ago?


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

@TrinityJ I used to be in MENSA. I never renewed my membership though.
@narcissistic Yes, I made a booboo. I'm ENTJ, but I do admire a lot of ESFP for being wonderful people though.

I'd say 120-135.


----------



## TrinityJ (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm failing to make a clever impression.

^No idea. Seriously.


----------



## TrinityJ (Sep 12, 2016)

Was mensa fun?

Anyway, I had more chances you weren't. In general population, the chance is 2%, as far as I can remember. Here (in the forum) it might be higher, because proneness to introspection.

Do you think someone 100- would think about personality types and IQ? Or is the threshold lower? Or higher?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@Scoobyscoob
Being able to mix up:
Se-Fi-Te-Ni with Te-Ni-Se-Fi is quite remarkable,
I applaud you.

140.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

@TrinityJ It was fun in the sense that you get to meet a lot of very like minded people who are eager to make friends. Fair warning though cliques tend to form and if you're joining an established chapter I would recommend holding off until you know which circle to join. Also a lot of people are simply socially awkward so you'll want to be mindful of but still be friendly of them as well. In the short time I attended meetings, we took cooking classes together, practiced basket weaving, went scuba diving, went to a carnival. Eventually though the cliques became well... too clique-y and people started only spending time with their own group and cut everyone off altogether. I'd encourage you to join if you're looking to meet new people who are more than likely like-minded as you.

narcissistic - Lets bump you up to 140 too then.


----------



## TrinityJ (Sep 12, 2016)

Mensa means 140+. What is the median of mensa? ;P
Don't worry I'm just a math geek.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

TrinityJ said:


> Mensa means 140+. What is the median of mensa? ;P
> Don't worry I'm just a math geek.


Well, no one spent the time to make a historiograph of everyone's IQ. In fact no one even mentioned it, except for a few people who trying to establish a social order based on their number. :laughing: My impression was that the median would be around 145-155. With people 160+ being at the top of the pecking order. :tongue:

TrinityJ... I'd say 140+ as well? :smile:


----------



## TrinityJ (Sep 12, 2016)

At such high numbers IQ might stop being an indicator and reveal some systematic flaws as a measure, tbh. Comparisons may stop making sense. 

145-155 sounds plausible for a median


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

You realize 120+ seems normal in IQ because those are the only people who can be proud of it.
If you were to score below 120 on an IQ test then you're not exactly going to go around boosting it,
so you see 120+ commonly because they can boost about it.

It would be the same if you were to do any test e.g.:

* *





"What's my spirit animal?"
And you got results of:
"Rat"
Not exactly appealing to discuss that you're a Rat now is there,
but if your results were like:
"Lion/Tiger/etc"
Then you're more likely to take an interest of those results.




I assume most people here on this thread have an IQ above 120, otherwise I can't really see the appeal to be here.


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

This thread is absolutely pointless without setting a standard for the standard derivation.


----------



## TrinityJ (Sep 12, 2016)

Good point, narcisstic.

Results of IQ tests depend on the amount of chocolate consumed by the taker ;P Hence... does that count as some sort of standard deviation too?


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

Idk, I can't really estimate your true IQ based on the little information I have you.

But from the posts that I've seen from you in this thread, I say 150 (And from the skimming that I've done, you and some other members estimated 145-155 to be the median of MENSA, so there's that)


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Last post in this thread before I stop, when people talk IQ online is almost universally referring to the Wechsler scale which has an STD of 15. Only disingenuous people who want to inflate their score cite the Terman scale.
@TrinityJ 160+ becomes kind of immeasurable because most IQ test makers have an IQ of around 160. That's why every score about 160 is an estimation by another high level genius. Okay, that's it for me, toodles! :smile:
@meaningless - Definitely ~150. :smile:


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

I think 200+ is a pretty accurate assumption. /sarcasm.

115.


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Last post in this thread before I stop, when people talk IQ online is almost universally referring to the Wechsler scale which has an STD of 15. Only disingenuous people who want to inflate their score cite the Terman scale.
> @TrinityJ 160+ becomes kind of immeasurable because most IQ test makers have an IQ of around 160. That's why every score about 160 is an estimation by another high level genius. Okay, that's it for me, toodles! :smile:
> 
> @meaningless - Definitely ~150. :smile:


150 is still a big ass stretch for me. If I had an IQ of 150, I'd probably in college right now solving the most complex physics problems (Though, some geniuses are unheard of, and a lot of them are probably in a normal school with average grades. So I'm countering my point) . I don't know if you actually seriously mean it when you say 150 :laughing: But then again, these IQ assumptions are merely vague guesses. We'd only get accurate assumptions if we were all in a cafe together, face to face, and actually talking and observing each other.



> 115


^ Now that's a realistic IQ


----------



## Spleen (Jun 12, 2016)

meaningless said:


> 150 is still a big ass stretch for me. If I had an IQ of 150, I'd probably in college right now solving the most complex physics problems (Though, some geniuses are unheard of, and a lot of them are probably in a normal school with average grades. So I'm countering my point) . I don't know if you actually seriously mean it when you say 150 :laughing:


Not really. In fact, having a high IQ doesn't necessary mean you'll be a machine capable of solving everything by clapping your hands. A lot of people with an IQ above average have a lot of trouble in school because their way of thinking is utterly incompatible with the way society works. That's why a lot of gifted children tend to have issues with their self-esteem and think of themselves as totally numbs. 

From what I have read from you, I guess your IQ is a least above average.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Grrr meaningless. You got me to reply to this thread again when I said I was done. Well played. :laughing:



meaningless said:


> 150 is still a big ass stretch for me. If I had an IQ of 150, I'd probably in college right now solving the most complex physics problems (Though, some geniuses are unheard of, and a lot of them are probably in a normal school with average grades. So I'm countering my point) . I don't know if you actually seriously mean it when you say 150 :laughing: But then again, these IQ assumptions are merely vague guesses. We'd only get accurate assumptions if we were all in a cafe together, face to face, and actually talking and observing each other.


That sounds like an absolutely wonderful idea. :smile::wink:



> ^ Now that's a realistic IQ


I will estimate you at 130. I think you're undervaluing yourself. :smile:

Also, listen to Spleen. She more than likely knows what she's talking about. :smile:


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Spleen:Average IQ,don't know the numbers specifically.

Scoobyscoob:You're probably in the average too,maybe sightly under it.


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

Spleen said:


> Not really. In fact, having a high IQ doesn't necessary mean you'll be a machine capable of solving everything by clapping your hands. A lot of people with an IQ above average have a lot of trouble in school because their way of thinking is utterly incompatible with the way society works. That's why a lot of gifted children tend to have issues with their self-esteem and think of themselves as totally numbs.
> 
> From what I have read from you, I guess your IQ is a least above average.


Although your point is true in many ways, I beg to differ. I strongly think that my crush and his friend is highly intelligent, yet they excel in school. And they are also both very cocky and arrogant about their intellectual ability.* I think it depends on each gifted individual, as all of them have a unique and differing demeanor. * Many geniuses may love school, other may not. Again, like I said, every genius/gifted person is very unique and have their different ways of learning.

I honestly think school isn't that bad, it's just the kids that I absolutely loathe, and I strongly rebel against some of the teacher's style of discipline and teaching manners. But some teachers are absolutely wonderful and amazing at teaching. My father has an IQ of 140-160 ( I estimate, and he took professional IQ tests as I recall) and he excelled greatly in school, and held the salutatorian status.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> I honestly think school isn't that bad, it's just the kids that I absolutely loathe, and I strongly rebel against some of the teacher's style of discipline and teaching manners. But some teachers are absolutely wonderful and amazing at teaching.


lmao,
I just ignore people who I don't fancy,
and I mock teachers for good keks.

meaningless: 115
ColdNobility: 120
Scoobyscoob: 110
Spleen: 115

Also:
Geniuses don't have their own personality,
They do have a trope though.


----------



## TrinityJ (Sep 12, 2016)

If we were sitting together in a cafe IRL... no, that wouldn't happen :laughing: I would be sitting next to the wall with a book if it happened.

School... is school. And nothing more or less. Sometimes very intelligent people seem really dumb until you get them to do something constructive. Like, seriously. They say stupid jokes, fool around, have stupid beliefs, behave totally inane, party hard... Actually one of the smartest people I know smokes weed and parties, mainly... (I wonder what impact it will have on his brain in the future...)


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Wow this thread is painful to read. With all the high IQ scores here, is this what to expect at a Mensa meeting?


----------



## TrinityJ (Sep 12, 2016)

Is it my fault again?


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Nah why would it be your fault? It's really just a doomed thread, that is not even in the right forum.


----------



## TrinityJ (Sep 12, 2016)

I am well known for making threads go bizzare XP E.g. feminism --> theory of science. 
And for hurting brains and offending people not on purpose.
And after all, it could have been me to pull out the reasoning process behind fist... 

But right, it's doomed by defnition. Magnet for trolls  And not sure why M-B forum.


----------



## Sarcdan (Sep 11, 2016)

Making threads go bizarre, hurting brains and offending people on accident are all INTP things.


----------



## Siri (Aug 1, 2015)

123


----------



## Mindtraveler (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice discussion going on about this thread and some of the aspects of IQ in school and society. 

I also wonder why nobody moved this thread started by me...


----------



## Mindtraveler (Apr 21, 2013)

!WARNING! 

RANDOM (OR DELIBERATE) 

!WARNING!


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

120


----------



## BiggyBigOne (Oct 22, 2017)

110-115


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

I don’t quite know you all that well, but your an ENTP and your avatar is a pic of a brain. So.... perhaps 120-130?


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

98?


----------



## BiggyBigOne (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm pretty sure my intelligence exceeds over thousands.

I'm gonna say high 110s or low 120s


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

It literally tells me your IQ in your name.
I don't even need to guess it.
1.


----------



## BiggyBigOne (Oct 22, 2017)

Judgmental so -25 points


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

High enough to understand Rick and Morty


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

BiggyBigOne said:


> Judgmental so -25 points


-2billion


----------



## BiggyBigOne (Oct 22, 2017)

well 90s


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

115


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

120? ENTPs are usually quite the smart cookies


----------



## BiggyBigOne (Oct 22, 2017)

dead average 100


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

130


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

115


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

100 to 115.


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

100


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

even 100


----------

